
Ask HN: Where can I watch an Xcode Master at Work? - SimplGy
Sometimes I stumble on a video of someone extremely talented and experienced using a professional tool. Just watching the way they work I often learn something great. Could be a way to use the tool, organize, shortcut--often it&#x27;s something the author thought was obvious or a tangent that isn&#x27;t the point of the video.<p><i></i>I&#x27;d like to find some videos of experienced xcode developers working.<i></i><p>I work from home these days so I can&#x27;t pair with coworkers, which is probably what I&#x27;d do at a bigger company.<p>I started learning iOS development about a year ago, and I want to get better. I&#x27;ve watched lots of tutorials, but these are often scripted, use simplified applications, skip the typing or use robotext.<p>I&#x27;d love to find a video of someone really just working. You folks know of any?
======
SimplGy
I thought of a very concise way to say this. Tutorial videos teach me known
unknowns.

I want to learn some things I don't even know are unknown.

------
drakenot
The Stanford iOS course is useful in this regard. I remember when I was first
starting out it really helped me see someone use all the little bits of
Interface Builder. I remember rewinding frequently to re-watch him do
something like ctrl-click-drag to wire up an IBOutlet collection or something.

------
bjw181
I dont know about Xcode but if you youtube "<programming language>
speedcoding" you can find some people doing real work.

~~~
SimplGy
Ah, great. That phrase "speedcoding" is exactly what I was looking for; hadn't
heard of it before. Thanks!

------
kremdela
I've never used it, but I know that
[https://www.livecoding.tv/](https://www.livecoding.tv/) is a thing.

